# Breaking Bad S5 E9 "Blood Money"



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Starting the thread to dot in 

Can't freaking wait for this. Gonna be awesome.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Can't wait!!!

What will become of Walter White and everyone connected to him. After several weeks, we'll know.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

First time in a while I've been excited about a show!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm waiting 15 mins, then starting to watch. Can't stand the commercial breaks...


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Did we know the Cancer was back? I can't remember.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Wow wow wow....what a start to the end. That final scene with Walt and Hank alone was Emmy worthy. They didn't waste any time....



mostman said:


> Did we know the Cancer was back? I can't remember.


They hinted at it when he was getting tested then went into the bathroom and saw the towel dispenser he punched in S1 (this happened at the end of the first half of this season)...


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

I can't believe Walt brought the GPS device to Hank, called him out right away. Walt sure does have some brass balls.

"If you don't know who I am, then maybe your best course would be to tread lightly"


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

Great ending! I feared they'd drag out the back and forth between Walt and Hank. It was good that both know where the other stands. Who's going to be left standing though? 

I'm tired of Jesse's meltdowns.

It was exciting when Hank closed the garage door without saying a word!!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Love seeing the house abandoned with HEISENBURG on the wall

Looks like his name gets out


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Heisenberg said:


> "If you don't know who I am, then maybe your best course would be to tread lightly"


Wow. just wow.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Carol.

The little things are sometimes great.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yeah, *****!!!



LMFAO at Badger's Star Trek episode. Pie eating contest. 


Knew when Walter went back to the house in the flash forward, it was to get the ricin. When I saw Jesse driving through the ghetto after giving the homeless guy a stack of bills, I knew he was gonna turn into a newspaper delivery boy. But I really wasn't expecting the episode to close the way it did. Walter basically telling Hank he is right.

This is gonna be an awesome ride to the end.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Loved the episode



Spoiler



Walter and Fring parallels were great -- from his behavior in the car wash to his barf scene.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

do we have to tag spoilers here?


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

No tags required for current episode or past episodes. Please tag posts that contain information on previews and interviews or rumors for upcoming episodes.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

The first 57 minutes were solid.

The final 3 were INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I had to laugh when Lydia went to the car wash, and Walter annoyed and frustrated her...and Skylar scared her. 

It will be interesting to see how they get to the "Hello, Carol" time-frame.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> Knew when Walter went back to the house in the flash forward, it was to get the ricin. When I saw Jesse driving through the ghetto after giving the homeless guy a stack of bills, I knew he was gonna turn into a newspaper delivery boy. But I really wasn't expecting the episode to close the way it did. Walter basically telling Hank he is right.


Same here - right when teh guy asked Jessie for money I thought he was gonna hand him a whole bag, and then when he just gave him a stack I knew he'd drive around giving it out. That dude does *not *want that money. I was surprised he was getting rid of all of it, but he really can't live what happened to the kid...

I was a little surprised that no one knew Walt killed Mike - I'm usually savant-level when it comes to remembering stuff that happens in TV shows, but I must have missed something there. I know Walt killed Mike by a lake or something, and then had all the people in his network killed, but I thought Jessie and Saul knew mike was dead. How did that play out then?

I couldn't believe that last scene in the garage - I thought for sure they would drag that out until the final episode. before it started by BIL thought Hank was gonna come out of the bathroom in attack mode and I said no way, they're gonna let it build until the last episode. Them 'going there' so early makes me even more psyched for the next episodes.

Also a big FU to amc for holding the previews off until the first commmercial break of the next show. I've been sick of the previews for that show for months so that move ticked me off, lol. "Oh look, another show about a crooked cop who plays both sides of the law for his own advantage but deep down he's really a good guy...."


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

billboard_NE said:


> No tags required for current episode or past episodes. Please tag posts that contain information on previews and interviews or rumors for upcoming episodes.


Nice to know. Don't want to be pounced upon.

The Walter-Fring parallel became obvious when the tracker was detected.

I hope nothing bad happens to Skyler or Jesse. I so love Jesse and hope the actor earns another Emmy.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

BradJW said:


> Hi Carol.
> 
> The little things are sometimes great.


And even more falling/rolling oranges. :up:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

GoPackGo said:


> The first 57 minutes were solid.
> 
> The final 3 were INCREDIBLE.


Oh my god yes!!!! Incredible!

I knew the kids were at Walt's pool but to see the house empty makes me wonder if they all get out via witness protection.

The scene with Jesse and Walt talking about Mike with the money between them- that wowed me too. Walt was just lying one more time to Jesse and I think Jesse has finally gotten it. You know he didn't believe Walt. This makes me actually a little sad because they were a great team together and watching them thru the years even in strife, they would protect each other and make sure the other was covered. Walt saying no one could cook with him but Jesse and Jesse stepping in front of Walt when Mike had the gun leveled at him in the desert and thru the whole series.

I am so glad they didn't wait to have Hank realize and to have the confrontation.

And once again Walt gets hit upside the head and loses his glasses. Rewatching the seasons this last week and getting ready for this episode I noticed that happened to him a lot. He was keeping some eye repair place in business.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I wonder how Jesse knows *for sure* that Walk killed Mike. 

Just as Hank is putting it all together now, so is Jesse.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I will say that one thing that bugged me was the mumbling by both Jesse and Hank at certain times when talking to Walt. I had crank the volume to hear Jesse say "blood money" and then in the garage with Hank.

"tread lightly" was a great line. 

It's also been interesting to see how much of a sociopath that Walt has become each season getting worse and more intense. More sure of himself. Lying, killing, stealing doing anything and doing it under the name of "for my family" whether that be true or not anymore.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Hank said:


> I wonder how Jesse knows *for sure* that Walk killed Mike.


I don't think he knows "for sure" but there are several clues including....

His lawyer told him that all of the money that was going to Mike's granddaughter had been confiscated. If Mike was alive, that would only happen once. 
As Jesse said, if he were alive, he would have taken vengeance on the killing of "his guys".

Jesse was wise to just go along with Walt, for now.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

The DEA got Mike's money twice, while he was still alive. The first was the $5m account that Gus was funding, the second was the safe deposit box that bad lawyer was stuffing. 

I think Jesse has some sort of proof that Mike is dead, and the clear assumption is Walt did it.

I don't remember them ever covering what happened to Mike's body, so there's some loose strings out there.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hank said:


> And even more falling/rolling oranges. :up:


That's a great catch.

Re: Walt acting like Gus, both at the car wash and with the towel, I think it lends further weight to some speculation that's been floating around online that Walt is going to kill Skyler: http://www.salon.com/2013/08/09/breaking_bad_fan_theory_circulating_does_walt_kill_his_wife/

I was impressed with just how much Hank has pieced together; now that he gets it, he gets everything.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mrdazzo7 said:


> ....
> I was a little surprised that no one knew Walt killed Mike - I'm usually savant-level when it comes to remembering stuff that happens in TV shows, but I must have missed something there. I know Walt killed Mike by a lake or something, and then had all the people in his network killed, but I thought Jessie and Saul knew mike was dead. How did that play out then?....


That's why I'm glad I watched the the S5 eps 6,7 & 8 that led up to this one. It really did a great job refreshing my memory...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hank said:


> The DEA got Mike's money twice, while he was still alive. The first was the $5m account that Gus was funding, the second was the safe deposit box that bad lawyer was stuffing.
> 
> I think Jesse has some sort of proof that Mike is dead, and the clear assumption is Walt did it.
> 
> I don't remember them ever covering what happened to Mike's body, so there's some loose strings out there.


Didn't Walt barrel Mike's body? Didn't he have the body in the trunk of his car (or already in the barrel?) when Jesse came in (this was at the Exterminator office) to the garage and Walt lied that Mike had high-tailed it?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

danterner said:


> Didn't Walt barrel Mike's body? Didn't he have the body in the trunk of his car (or already in the barrel?) when Jesse came in (this was at the Exterminator office) to the garage and Walt lied that Mike had high-tailed it?


He did. We didn't see Mike per se, but he said something to Todd about "it had to be done" or "it couldn't be avoided" or something like that. He shut the trunk when Jesse walked in, and we never really saw anything else, but I assumed Todd took care of it.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

danterner said:


> Didn't Walt barrel Mike's body? Didn't he have the body in the trunk of his car (or already in the barrel?) when Jesse came in (this was at the Exterminator office) to the garage and Walt lied that Mike had high-tailed it?


That is how I remember it too.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Reading some of the comments on the FB page for Breaking Bad was good.

This one was a hoot:


Spoiler






> Breaking bad series ending:Walt fakes his death, leaves town, meets Lois, has kids, one in military school, one dumb problem child, one incredibly smart one, and a scared adventurous kid. And a weird baby. Malcolm in the middle is born.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I like the Walt Jr / Kaiser Sose theory  


This was fantastic, I love that they didn't drag it out.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Just watched, and wow is right. Loved it. 

Have to rewatch it though, since we watched in a hotel room with our kids sleeping, so we had to keep the volume down. Made it tough to hear/understand/follow long. 

Also this is the first "season" the wife and I have watched as it aired. Last year we had to queue them up while we were watching seasons 2-4. Yes, we're late followers.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

danterner said:


> Didn't Walt barrel Mike's body? Didn't he have the body in the trunk of his car (or already in the barrel?) when Jesse came in (this was at the Exterminator office) to the garage and Walt lied that Mike had high-tailed it?


Perhaps Jesse put two and two together after seeing the plastic barrel sitting there.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

What an amazing episode. Unreal ending. :up:

I finished a second viewing of the entirety of BB last week and there's nothing that we've seen that would give Jesse any clue that Mike is dead. They were all together in Saul's office when Mike called asking for his getaway bag, knowing tha he was going to disappear forever. A far as Jesse knew at that point, that's what happened. Walt took him the bag and he left. 

Either he's now discovered something off camera (like Landry from FNL saying something) or just his deduction like he explained to Walt, but either way I think he's pretty sure Mike is dead by Walt's hand.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, Walt at the drive through was so much like Gus at the chicken joint.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

SocratesJohnson said:


> Perhaps Jesse put two and two together after seeing the plastic barrel sitting there.


Jesse pretty much explained how he put it together. All of Mike's guys were killed and Walt is not in constant fear for his life. There's only one way that can be so.

A question: who is currently operating the business, and has let the quality drop? Is it the guys Walt was partnered with right before he quit? The exterminators?

I'm betting someone is going to try to force Walt back into business to fix the quality problem. They'll 'make him and offer he can't refuse'.

Who is the poison going to be for?


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

smbaker said:


> A question: who is currently operating the business, and has let the quality drop? Is it the guys Walt was partnered with right before he quit? The exterminators?


I think we assume that it's Todd. Until we find out for sure next week who it is.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scottjf8 said:


> ..Have to rewatch it though, since we watched in a hotel room with our kids sleeping, so we had to keep the volume down. Made it tough to hear/understand/follow long...


Why didn't you enable CCs?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Stunning episode - and no-one got killed!

Also watching 'live' for the first time. Wife nearly wet herself waiting to watch. 

...and it was well worth the wait!



Oh, and it did bring up the question...How can Hank be soooooo good in BB, but totally awful in Under The Dome???????


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I left the Walt/jesse scene thinking Walt convinced Jesse that Mike is still alive.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

betts4 said:


> It's also been interesting to see how much of a sociopath that Walt has become each season getting worse and more intense. More sure of himself. Lying, killing, stealing doing anything and doing it under the name of "for my family" whether that be true or not anymore.


Or how much he has allowed his natural sociopathy to emerge. There have been intimations that he has always been like that, but was just too timid to act on it.

There's an interesting article on Boing-Boing that blames Hank for setting the chain of events into motion that frees Walt's inner demons. A really nice analysis of the relative character arcs of Hank and Walt that brought them to that garage.


smbaker said:


> Jesse pretty much explained how he put it together. All of Mike's guys were killed and Walt is not in constant fear for his life. There's only one way that can be so.


Yeah, I think Walt has just dumped too much BS on Jesse over the years, and Jesse has finally reached the point where he can't convince himself to accept it.

The consequences should be interesting.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There's an interesting article on Boing-Boing that blames Hank for setting the chain of events into motion that frees Walt's inner demons. A really nice analysis of the relative character arcs of Hank and Walt that brought them to that garage.


That is an awesome article. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

smbaker said:


> A question: who is currently operating the business, and has let the quality drop? Is it the guys Walt was partnered with right before he quit? The exterminators?





GoPackGo said:


> I think we assume that it's Todd. Until we find out for sure next week who it is.


Isn't it this guy?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Test said:


> Isn't it this guy?


That's Heisenberg, I think you meant to post a pic of Declan and his crew who bought the tank of methylmaline.

I think Lydia will hit up Jesse to join Declan's crew to improve the purity of the end product. It's still blood money due to Drew Sharp, but its slightly less so because WW isn't involved.

Eta: I forgot about Todd barreling Mike's body. I also think Mike told Jesse (off camera) that he thinks Walt is going to kill him and if he doesn't hear from him after some time to assume that's what happened.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

YOU GUYS!!!!!

WOW. I'm still just over here mouth gaping at how incredible that episode was. I thought about it all the way to work this morning.

Just wow. That scene with Walt and Hank was one of the best ever. I really didn't expect that so soon! When Hank shut the garage door I swear I had to rewind it and watch again. And they just continue with the phrases from Walter. And the look on Hank's face after. 


Spoiler















Jesse just continues to break my heart. That last shot of him on the couch after talking to Walt. He's not buying into that bs any more. He knows Mike is dead. "I need you to believe me." yeah no. And then him driving through throwing the money was just awesome and sad at the same time. Blood money indeed.

I honestly at this moment don't know who I want to be the one to put a bullet in Walt: Hank or Jesse.

The Star Trek thing was hilarious. Those two idiots were literally the only thing light about this episode. Thank god for them. Skinny Pete had me in stitches.


Spoiler






















Is it Sunday yet??


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Hank said:


> That's Heisenberg, I think you meant to post a pic of Declan and his crew who bought the tank of methylmaline.


That was supposed to be a gif, I guess it isn't working...but yea that's the guy I mean.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I left the Walt/jesse scene thinking Walt convinced Jesse that Mike is still alive.


I read it just the opposite. That part at the end where they are sitting on the couch and Jesse turns his head the other way and they show a close up of his face. The look on his face......he just looked very scared to me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Test said:


> That was supposed to be a gif, I guess it isn't working...but yea that's the guy I mean.


I don't know about Hank (poster Hank, not DEA Hank), but I have an extension that runs animated gifs once and then freezes them on the last frame, and sometimes by the time I scroll down to it it's already on the last frame. And I now you can set it so they won't animate at all.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible episode!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yeah, sorry... Didn't see the ani gif on forumrunner.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> I read it just the opposite. That part at the end where they are sitting on the couch and Jesse turns his head the other way and they show a close up of his face. The look on his face......he just looked very scared to me.


Totally this. It was totally over for Jesse but this time he could see through the monster that Walt really is, and he's realizing, just like Hank is, all the lies and manipulation up to this point, including poising the boy and even possibly letting Jane die.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> Totally this. It was totally over for Jesse but this time he could see through the monster that Walt really is, and he's realizing, just like Hank is, all the lies and manipulation up to this point, including poising the boy and even possibly letting Jane die.


The interesting thing is, nobody on the show has more than the tiniest fraction of what Walt has done. Hank, Jesse, and Skylar have all picked up fragments, and it's enough to scare them. But man, if they ever got together and compared notes!


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Did anyone catch the show "Talking Bad" that aired an hour after? Very interesting.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

smbaker said:


> Who is the poison going to be for?


In my own opinion, I think the Ricin is for Walt. With the cancer back, I think Walt would prefer to go out on his own terms, and not deal with jail. If the cops get too close, he'll take it. They went out of their way to not have FBI, or other Govt signs on the fence around the house, but I assume that Hank and his troops, along with the govt have waged an all out war on Walt, and Walt has the ricin if they get too close. This whole season should be a great battle between Hank and Walt.

I certainly don't expect Hank to 'tread lightly', I expect him to go all out now to capture and prosecute Walt to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Paperboy2003 said:


> I certainly don't expect Hank to 'tread lightly', I expect him to go all out now to capture and prosecute Walt to the fullest extent of the law.


I wonder what he's planning on doing about Skylar? Surely by now he's figured out she has to be involved.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> I read it just the opposite. That part at the end where they are sitting on the couch and Jesse turns his head the other way and they show a close up of his face. The look on his face......he just looked very scared to me.


Yes. Scared, sad, mad and even a bit resigned that he knew that Walt was going to kill him one day and knowing which feeling to give into. His turning his head away was just right. Walt putting the money *between them* was a good sign of their final separation.

It was interesting the points that Hank brought up to confront Walt with. The accident to stop him from going to the laundry and the call about Marie in the hospital. Things that he knew that Walt knew would stop him.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I also find it interesting that the episode started with where "51" sort of left off. Walt returning home for some ricin. Now we know he has a trunk full of guns. Soooooo he must still have some money to play with. I thought perhaps he was in witness protection but maybe he runs (talks to Saul and gets new i.d.) and Skylar and the kids are left behind. Is it time for him to clean everything up?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

When he was coming back to the his old house, was there a plane streaking in the clear blue sky?

any film majors here who care to speculate what that meant?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Anubys said:


> When he was coming back to the his old house, was there a plane streaking in the clear blue sky?
> 
> any film majors here who care to speculate what that meant?


It was Oceanic flight 815.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

People keep mentioning witness protection, but why would Walt be in WP? I can see Skyler and Walt JR, but not Walt himself, he's the one they need to prosecute. Unless there's a deal for the overseas connections (the "bigger picture"), but I still don't see them giving Walt WP for testifying against them... he's the one that's the direct cause of most (if not all) of the carnage left in his wake. No way, no how do I see a deal for Walt.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

betts4 said:


> It was Oceanic flight 815.


Better Call Saul!


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Hank said:


> People keep mentioning witness protection, but why would Walt be in WP? I can see Skyler and Walt JR, but not Walt himself, he's the one they need to prosecute. Unless there's a deal for the overseas connections (the "bigger picture"), but I still don't see them giving Walt WP for testifying against them... he's the one that's the direct cause of most (if not all) of the carnage left in his wake. No way, no how do I see a deal for Walt.


I agree 100%.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Hank said:


> People keep mentioning witness protection, but why would Walt be in WP? I can see Skyler and Walt JR, but not Walt himself, he's the one they need to prosecute. Unless there's a deal for the overseas connections (the "bigger picture"), but I still don't see them giving Walt WP for testifying against them... he's the one that's the direct cause of most (if not all) of the carnage left in his wake. No way, no how do I see a deal for Walt.


Yeah - I think his family may have turned witness and Walt is on the run. The reaction of his neighbor would indicate that news of who he is, is out.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

mostman said:


> Yeah - I think his family may have turned witness and Walt is on the run. The reaction of his neighbor would indicate that news of who he is, is out.


Also the graffiti inside the house also indicates this to me.. He's probably become something of a legend to the local young hoodlums.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hank said:


> People keep mentioning witness protection, but why would Walt be in WP? I can see Skyler and Walt JR, but not Walt himself, he's the one they need to prosecute. Unless there's a deal for the overseas connections (the "bigger picture"), but I still don't see them giving Walt WP for testifying against them... he's the one that's the direct cause of most (if not all) of the carnage left in his wake. No way, no how do I see a deal for Walt.


Yeah, when I said it I didn't mean him, I mean back on episode 51 I was thinking him, but now. No way. Maybe the whole family is under WP because Skyler will have no problem testifying against him. In a plea for the money laundering charges and such that she did.

I think he is on the run and is out before the cops can get him. He has had that kind of luck - or just intelligence in the situations he gets into. I mean who would think to use a charge from an electrical cord from a coffee machine to burn off the ziptie. However, Jesse was the one that thought of Magnets!!


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

betts4 said:


> However, Jesse was the one that thought of Magnets!!


Science, bit*h!


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I kept thinking Walt will imitate the Al Pacino's Michael Corleone scene "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in", with the hand gestures.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mostman said:


> Yeah - I think his family may have turned witness and Walt is on the run. The reaction of his neighbor would indicate that news of who he is, is out.


Not to mention the "HEISENBERG" graffiti on the wall of his old living room.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> ...Also watching 'live' for the first time....Oh, and it did bring up the question...How can Hank be soooooo good in BB, but totally awful in Under The Dome???????


I believe it's the first time I did too (although I cheated and waited until about 15 mins in).

And, yes, I was thinking the very same thing about Dean Norris although I think it has more to do with the script-writing than his acting ability...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mostman said:


> Yeah - I think his family may have turned witness and Walt is on the run. The reaction of his neighbor would indicate that news of who he is, is out.


I'm thinking, from her reaction, Betty thought Walt was dead...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> Science, bit*h!


That was the Jesse I loved!


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Paperboy2003 said:


> In my own opinion, I think the Ricin is for Walt. With the cancer back, I think Walt would prefer to go out on his own terms, and not deal with jail. If the cops get too close, he'll take it.


Ricin poisoning is a baaaaad way to go. I think he'd swallow a pistol first.

He didn't make the ricin because it's a particularly potent poison, he made it since it generally doesn't leave a trace unless they look for it specifically.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> I'm thinking, from her reaction, Betty thought Walt was dead...


That's what I was thinking. Perhaps Walt makes use of Saul's "vacuum cleaner repair guy".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I'm thinking, from her reaction, Betty thought Walt was dead...


I thought she was scared out of her mind, not just surprised to see him. They barely stopped short of having urine running down her legs.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I'm thinking, from her reaction, Betty thought Walt was dead...


Carol.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Also based on the state of the house a fair amount of time must have passed.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Also based on the state of the house a fair amount of time must have passed.


About nine months, according to Alan Sepinwall, from Hank on the pot to Walt in the vacant house.

He also clarifies Carol vs Becky. I knew it was Carol simply from the closed captions.



> Carol, by the way, should not be confused with Becky, Walt's neighbor from the other side of the house, whom he sent in to flush out Gus's goons (or die trying) early in "Face Off."


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

So. Damned. Awesome.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

animated version of the pie-eating story

http://video.vulture.com/video/Breaking-Bad-Star-Trek-Scene-An/player?layout=compact&read_more=1


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

astrohip said:


> About nine months, according to Alan Sepinwall, from Hank on the pot to Walt in the vacant house.
> 
> He also clarifies Carol vs Becky. I knew it was Carol simply from the closed captions.


Seems like a lot more than 9 months have passed based on the disrepair the house and property is in...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Interesting to get the answer to a question I always had from Vince Gilligan on Nerdist. He really had no plan for the show (I always wonder whether long arc shows are planned out from the beginning), he originally planned to kill off Jessie in season 1 and lost actors and locations making it very difficult to maintain planned story lines.

I'm unclear how Sepinwall known the time period (unless he's seen all the episodes which makes it, potentially, a pretty significant spoiler).


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hank said:


> .. I think Lydia will hit up Jesse to join Declan's crew to improve the purity of the end product.


I wonder how Lydia tracked down WW to the car wash?

Hank, when coming to his realization about Walt, mentioned something about Pinkman which sounded like it would shift blame (in his mind) from Jesse to Walt. So I now expect that the DEA will approach Jesse to turn State's evidence against Mr. White.

The big gun in the trunk may be for a final showdown ("Say Hello to my little friend!") with the Czech mobsters for refusing to continue to provide pure Blue.

Also, the whole overseas shipments (and production) were to bypass Declan and his thugs. i.e., Lydia has nothing to do with Declan. I expect Todd to be the cook, which would explain the decreasing purity of the product.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Maybe already stated somewhere above but Cranston directed this episode. Pretty impressive.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

All I could think of as Jesse was flinging the stacks of cash out the window was that his fingerprints are going to be all over them. But I guess he's not in the right state of mind to care about something so trivial as that.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Oh, and it did bring up the question...How can Hank be soooooo good in BB, but totally awful in Under The Dome???????





Bierboy said:


> And, yes, I was thinking the very same thing about Dean Norris although I think it has more to do with the script-writing than his acting ability...


As I said to my wife after the episode was over, I'll bet Dean Norris is really missing the Breaking Bad writers right about now.

A good actor can elevate bad writing to seem better than it really is, but I think the dialogue for Under the Dome is so bad that there's only so much Norris can do with it.

Greg


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Carol.


...whoever....the next door neighbor!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm unclear how Sepinwall known the time period (unless he's seen all the episodes which makes it, potentially, a pretty significant spoiler).


I think it's just an extrapolation based on what we've seen. We know Walt had his 51st birthday late last season. We know that in the last season finale, there was the "Crystal Blue Persuasion" montage that took place after his 51st birthday and showed how the operation with Lydia and the Czech Republic was going. We know from this episode that it's been about a month since Walt and Skylar looked at the pallet of cash in the storage unit. And we know that the "Hello, Carol" scene takes place on Walt's 52nd birthday. So assuming the montage took about two months, then that leaves nine months between this episode and the flash forward. If the montage took longer than two months, then there is even less time left.

Also, keep in mind that Sepinwall has conducted some extensive interviews with Vince Gilligan, so I wouldn't be at all surprised if Gilligan simply told him what the timeline is.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

getreal said:


> Also, the whole overseas shipments (and production) were to bypass Declan and his thugs. i.e., Lydia has nothing to do with Declan. I expect Todd to be the cook, which would explain the decreasing purity of the product.


The overseas shipments was just finished product. WW sold the entire tank of Methylamine to Declan.. so Lydia is definitely involved in receiving the end product from that. Todd doesn't have access to the Methylamine so I doubt he can cook anything.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

getreal said:


> The big gun in the trunk may be for a final showdown ("Say Hello to my little friend!") with the Czech mobsters for refusing to continue to provide pure Blue.


I can't wait to see what he has planned with the M60. I have two versions of that scene in my head, bumbling Walt trying to control a full auto machine gun, or Heisenberg mowing people down with calculated precision.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

The one problem I had with the episode is I don't understand Walt going back for the Ricin. I am assuming that due to Carol's reaction and the state of the house, that Walt is on the run, presumed dead, or at the very least, people know that he wasn't just a mild mannered car-wash owner.

So why risk going back to the house for the Ricin? It wasn't that difficult for Walt to make as far as I remember from the previous episodes, so why not just make a new batch if he has plans to poison someone, even himself?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jgickler said:


> The one problem I had with the episode is I don't understand Walt going back for the Ricin. I am assuming that due to Carol's reaction and the state of the house, that Walt is on the run, presumed dead, or at the very least, people know that he wasn't just a mild mannered car-wash owner.
> 
> So why risk going back to the house for the Ricin? It wasn't that difficult for Walt to make as far as I remember from the previous episodes, so why not just make a new batch if he has plans to poison someone, even himself?


Because it's become "Chekhov's Ricin Capsule" at this point. The show has spent so much time detailing its whereabouts, that they kind of have to pay it off at this point. It would be smarter for Walt to make a new batch, but it would not be nearly as good from a story-telling standpoint.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

I am starting to wonder if the ricin won't be used to kill, but maybe for something else like a confession of his sins right before he goes down in a blaze of glory. If he want's to kill someone, that huge gun seems like a much more effective way to do it. As someone else pointed out, if he wants to kill himself, there are better ways. But if he wants to set things right with Jessie the ricin could be involved in coming clean. Most of this series is written very smartly ( well except the whole Q causing a plane crash in Walt's back yard) and I really doubt that the writers would overlook the obvious question of why take the chance to get the ricin if he could have made more without risking exposure.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

How does Hank take down Walt without killing his own career at the same time?

Brother-in-law under his nose the whole time, who even paid for all of Hank's medical bills with "gambling money," even got him involved in an unauthorized stakeout of Gus.

No, Hank's going to have to make a deal.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> ...I'm unclear how Sepinwall known the time period (unless he's seen all the episodes which makes it, potentially, a pretty significant spoiler).


He made it clear in his review that he has NOT seen future eps...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

getreal said:


> I wonder how Lydia tracked down WW to the car wash?....


Google? It's common knowledge in ABQ who the owner is...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

robbhimself said:


> animated version of the pie-eating story
> 
> http://video.vulture.com/video/Breaking-Bad-Star-Trek-Scene-An/player?layout=compact&read_more=1


I'm constantly amazed by how quickly people are turning things like this over. AV Club had a detailed review of the episode (with commentary and analysis) within 5 minutes of the end of the episode. As I type this, it's been 14 hours since it aired. That animator must have jumped to his computer the minute it finished.

Greg


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hank said:


> The overseas shipments was just finished product. *WW sold the entire tank of Methylamine to Declan..* so Lydia is definitely involved in receiving the end product from that. Todd doesn't have access to the Methylamine so I doubt he can cook anything.


 Where did you come up with THAT tidbit of info?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Does anyone know whether the Breaking Bad Insider podcast is coming back for the final 8?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JoeyJoJo said:


> How does Hank take down Walt without killing his own career at the same time?
> 
> Brother-in-law under his nose the whole time, who even paid for all of Hank's medical bills with "gambling money," even got him involved in an unauthorized stakeout of Gus.
> 
> No, Hank's going to have to make a deal.


Early Hank, I would agree. But recent Hank seems too dedicated/obsessed. I think he'll take Walt down, though the heavens fall.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gchance said:


> I'm constantly amazed by how quickly people are turning things like this over. AV Club had a detailed review of the episode (with commentary and analysis) within 5 minutes of the end of the episode. As I type this, it's been 14 hours since it aired. That animator must have jumped to his computer the minute it finished.
> 
> Greg


TV critics had screeners for this episode several weeks ago. That's now AV Club's commentary was up so quickly, and could also explain how the animator of that could complete the animation so quickly.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone else catch Skinny Pete's error, when he corrected Badger about the tulaberries and Gamma Quadrant being a Voyager thing? It's not - it's a DS9 thing. Voyager was Delta quadrant.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danterner said:


> Does anyone know whether the Breaking Bad Insider podcast is coming back for the final 8?


I sure hope so. IIRC, the new episodes would post a few days after the episode aired.

However, given that production has wrapped and none of these people are working together anymore, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't take the time to get together and record these podcasts for the final 8 episodes. Hopefully they recorded them as they were being produced and they can just post them as each episode airs.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

danterner said:


> Does anyone know whether the Breaking Bad Insider podcast is coming back for the final 8?


I was wondering that too. In previous seasons the podcast would air a day or two before the show aired. No podcast yet. I'm assuming that Talking Bad has taken over


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

JoeyJoJo said:


> How does Hank take down Walt without killing his own career at the same time?


Not to mention totally screwing up his wife's sister's life, even IF Skylar doesn't also go to prison, and blowing up his niece and nephew's family life ...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

GoPackGo said:


> I was wondering that too. In previous seasons the podcast would air a day or two before the show aired. No podcast yet. I'm assuming that Talking Bad has taken over


Looking back at last season's schedule and the posting date of last season's podcasts, it appears they posted on the Tuesday following the episode airdate. So hopefully we'll have a new episode of the podcast tomorrow.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

danterner said:


> Anyone else catch Skinny Pete's error, when he corrected Badger about the tulaberries and Gamma Quadrant being a Voyager thing? It's not - it's a DS9 thing. Voyager was Delta quadrant.


Geek much?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

How did we know it was his 52nd birthday ?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> How did we know it was his 52nd birthday ?


Presumably the flash forward in this episode took place just after the flash forward in S5E1 (he had the M60 that he bought at the restaurant). We know that took place on his 52nd birthday because he got a free breakfast and then broke the bacon to form a 52, just as we've seen on his 50th and 51st birthdays.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> How did we know it was his 52nd birthday ?


The diner, the free birthday breakfast, breaking the bacon and forming "52" with the pieces, then the washroom exchange of cash for car keys where the big gun was in the trunk ... does that ring any bells?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> Anyone else catch Skinny Pete's error, when he corrected Badger about the tulaberries and Gamma Quadrant being a Voyager thing? It's not - it's a DS9 thing. Voyager was Delta quadrant.


Totally ruined the show for me. I might never watch again.




JohnB1000 said:


> How did we know it was his 52nd birthday ?


We knew. I think it was in the season premiere, when they had the previous flash-forward? I don't remember exactly how we found out, but I remember being surprised at what a short time has passed during the run of the show (he turned 50 when the show began).

[edit] And while I was typing, half the world explained it.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

getreal said:


> The diner, the free birthday breakfast, breaking the bacon and forming "52" with the pieces, then the washroom exchange of cash for car keys where the big gun was in the trunk ... does that ring any bells?


And we also know from previous episodes that forming the bacon into the birthday person's age on their breakfast plate is something that Skylar does. She joyfully did it on his 50th birthday, and angrily did it on his 51st birthday. On the 51st birthday, she rips that bacon apart like she wished it was Walt's neck.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> The overseas shipments was just finished product. WW sold the entire tank of Methylamine to Declan.. so Lydia is definitely involved in receiving the end product from that. Todd doesn't have access to the Methylamine so I doubt he can cook anything.


Yeah...this is totally incorrect.

Walt made a deal with Declan that walt would keep the methylamine and Declan would pay make the $5mill and walt would cook and Declan would get 35% of the take.

I'm pretty confident that Declan has NO idea that Walt has something going on the side...

I'm also confident that it is Todd that is handling the cook now. Last season ended with Walt showing him how to cook.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Because it's become "Chekhov's Ricin Capsule" at this point. The show has spent so much time detailing its whereabouts, that they kind of have to pay it off at this point. It would be smarter for Walt to make a new batch, but it would not be nearly as good from a story-telling standpoint.


Did anyone else chuckle a little when he started to put the outlet cover back and then stopped and just left it on the floor.

The ricin is going to act slowly as Kaz said. I wonder if it is going to be slipped into something and have X ingest it. X could be Jesse, Skylar, Hank? who knows.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

JoeyJoJo said:


> How does Hank take down Walt without killing his own career at the same time?
> 
> Brother-in-law under his nose the whole time, who even paid for all of Hank's medical bills with "gambling money," even got him involved in an unauthorized stakeout of Gus.
> 
> No, Hank's going to have to make a deal.


Yup, Hank is ultimately going to break bad as well (also, in his mind, for his family).


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, whatever options Hank had to end this via "proper channels" with minimum blowback ended the minute he realized Walt was Heisenberg and didn't do something immediately.

Now, he needs to figure out a plan B. Via Walt's confrontation, he now is 100% sure that Walt is Heisenberg, but needs to figure out how to resolve things without it blowing up. He likely can't just walk away (something in the rest of the plot, like Jesse tossing bills out the window, or Lydia managing to rope Walt back in, or issues with Declan) will keep that from happening, probably due to the other DEA agents sorting things out.,


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

danterner said:


> Anyone else catch Skinny Pete's error, when he corrected Badger about the tulaberries and Gamma Quadrant being a Voyager thing? It's not - it's a DS9 thing. Voyager was Delta quadrant.


Yeah, I mentioned it to my wife. I believe I got an eye roll in response.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Did anyone else chuckle a little when he started to put the outlet cover back and then stopped and just left it on the floor.


Yes!! As a matter of fact the instant he went to put it back on, my mind was screaming "Why?"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kaszeta said:


> Yeah, whatever options Hank had to end this via "proper channels" with minimum blowback ended the minute he realized Walt was Heisenberg and didn't do something immediately.


I don't see that. He had no evidence. He ran the risk of running his theory past his bosses, getting shut down, probably having Walt wise to him (we...and Hank...saw last night how chummy Walt is with Hank's men), and achieving nothing. That's what he's doing with the boxes...trying to piece something together that will stand up.

I think you're all thinking Hank is the Old Hank, not Season Five Hank. Old Hank was an ambitious player who was often more concerned with his career than with justice. Season Five Hank is a dogged cop who will do what it takes to get his man.

Either way, next week should be very revealing. How will he react to knowing but not being able to prove?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Totally ruined the show for me. I might never watch again.


 It totally made the episode for me (well, that moment and every other moment - the whole thing was great) because it was not a show error, it was a Skinny Pete error and I'd bet the bundle of money I found in my yard the other day that it was intentionally written to be such.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Strangely, I'm gonna miss Skinny Pete.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm not sure which scene is the all-time classic BB scene for me now...

Jessie eating dinner with the Whites
or
Walt and Hank in the garage.

Wow!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

danterner said:


> It totally made the episode for me (well, that moment and every other moment - the whole thing was great) because it was not a show error, it was a Skinny Pete error and I'd bet the bundle of money I found in my yard the other day that it was intentionally written to be such.


I'd bet a very similar argument happened in the writers' room. I also said to my g/f, only a totally baked pot-head could conceive of a story like that. Just brilliant every-way around.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I'm not sure which scene is the all-time classic BB scene for me now...
> 
> Jessie eating dinner with the Whites
> or
> ...


We all expected a Walt/Hank confrontation at some point but I didn't expect it at that point. When Walt spun around and asked Hank about the GPS and Hank closed the garage door I got all fired up lol. I expected the show to end right there, I'm glad they kept going.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> We all expected a Walt/Hank confrontation at some point but I didn't expect it at that point. When Walt spun around and asked Hank about the GPS and Hank closed the garage door I got all fired up lol. I expected the show to end right there, I'm glad they kept going.


I also like how they amped-up the sound/drone of the garage door closing, to enhance/increase the tension waiting for it to close while they just stared at each other.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't see that. He had no evidence. He ran the risk of running his theory past his bosses, getting shut down, probably having Walt wise to him (we...and Hank...saw last night how chummy Walt is with Hank's men), and achieving nothing. That's what he's doing with the boxes...trying to piece something together that will stand up.


We've also got him filching important evidence with no warrant or chain of custody, and likely planting a GPS tracker without warrant (or even permission). That enough could be enough to seriously fark things up. He's already in deep.

Proper thing would have been to at least get another agent he trusted (like Gomez) in on his suspicions. By going "off the books", he's at risk.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> Yes!! As a matter of fact the instant he went to put it back on, my mind was screaming "Why?"


My comment during that scene was "bet he doesn't end up putting it back on." A second later, he put it down.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I'm not sure which scene is the all-time classic BB scene for me now...
> 
> Jessie eating dinner with the Whites
> or
> ...


Or the "Say my name" scene


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The "say my name" scene didn't get to me as much as some other scenes. Walt running over the drug dealers that Jesse came to shoot. That got me. Them in the RV with Hank outside and then the phone call to him. The box cutter.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

betts4 said:


> The "say my name" scene didn't get to me as much as some other scenes. Walt running over the drug dealers that Jesse came to shoot. That got me. Them in the RV with Hank outside and then the phone call to him. The box cutter.


Oh yeah..

"Run!"

That was awesome.

The scene that defined Walter White as Heisenburg was when he let Jane die.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Don't forget the "I am the one who knocks" scene when Skylar finally realized Walt is the dangerous one.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> The scene that defined Walter White as Heisenburg was when he let Jane die.


Yes.

He is doing things for what HE thinks is a good reason, but really it's all become twisted in his mind.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't forget the "I am the one who knocks" scene when Skylar finally realized Walt is the dangerous one.


LOL you know. THAT was the one I was thinking of when I read the "say my name".

Everyone made such a big deal and it didn't do anything for me. There were other scenes that got me more.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

kaszeta said:


> We've also got him filching important evidence with no warrant or chain of custody, and likely planting a GPS tracker without warrant (or even permission). That enough could be enough to seriously fark things up. He's already in deep.
> 
> Proper thing would have been to at least get another agent he trusted (like Gomez) in on his suspicions. By going "off the books", he's at risk.


This was a direction that I really didn't want them to go with Hank - I want Hank to stay on the right side of the law, not go into an off the books game of cat and mouse with Heisenberg. For that reason, I was a little disappointed in this episode.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Zevida said:


> This was a direction that I really didn't want them to go with Hank - I want Hank to stay on the right side of the law, not go into an off the books game of cat and mouse with Heisenberg. For that reason, I was a little disappointed in this episode.


I hear what you are saying. But we have seen Hank go a little rouge before. Though this time, I think he'll go way over the line.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Totally ruined the show for me. I might never watch again.


I had to stop watching a long time ago because Hank is a cop


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Zevida said:


> This was a direction that I really didn't want them to go with Hank - _*I want Hank to stay on the right side of the law,*_ not go into an off the books game of cat and mouse with Heisenberg. For that reason, I was a little disappointed in this episode.


That ship sailed a LOOOONG time ago. Hank's been on the wrong side of the law for several seasons now....maybe not in HIS mind, but certainly in the eyes of the law-abiding cops he works with (if there are any....)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I hear what you are saying. But we have seen Hank go a little rouge before. Though this time, I think he'll go way over the line.


You mean, mascara?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You mean, mascara?


You owe me a new keyboard!!!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Hit 'im again Hank! 

I know the next seven episodes are going to be awesomely great but in the back of my mind, I'll be wondering why Hank didn't call the DEA, FBI, ATF, SEAL Team 6, CIA, NSA, A-Team, Justice League, SWAT, Jack Bauer, Nikita, Joe Biden and Chuck Norris two minutes after the final scene.

Depressed Jesse needs to drive by my house.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

As a random aside, I _have_ taken rental cars to the car wash.

Mostly when doing testing in Yuma, AZ. After a whole week of testing, I had usually put around 3000 miles on the car, and whatever color it was when I got it, it was now "desert tan".

I learned that the return process always went smoother if the car looked vaguely clean instead.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I would have loved to seen (and thought he was going to do it) - Hank hold up the sketch of Heisenberg and then a photo of Walt.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

betts4 said:


> I would have loved to seen (and thought he was going to do it) - Hank hold up the sketch of Heisenberg and then a photo of Walt.


He did hold up the sketch, and you could see Hank's mental wheels turning as he did so. He just didn't hold up a real photo next to it, but it was implied.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yeah...the "say my name" scene didn't really do much for me.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

danterner said:


> He did hold up the sketch, and you could see Hank's mental wheels turning as he did so. He just don't hold up a real photo next to it, but it was implied.


Yes, I get that. I saw the wheels turning.... I was thinking it would be cool for him to suddenly run inside and grab a family photo.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

To answer the question asked of me way back. No I do not remember any of that.


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I hear what you are saying. But we have seen Hank go a little rouge before. Though this time, I think he'll go way over the line.


My idea of Hank going a little rouge.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

That's not going a little rouge. That's going Lady Elaine Fairchilde!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Paperboy2003 said:


> In my own opinion, I think the Ricin is for Walt. With the cancer back, I think Walt would prefer to go out on his own terms, and not deal with jail. If the cops get too close, he'll take it.


There is no one way that Walt will go down that will satisfy everyone but I think suicide would be the least gratifying. Except for the cancer, Walt has had too much control in this series so he shouldn't control his death.



jgickler said:


> The one problem I had with the episode is I don't understand Walt going back for the Ricin.


The problem was the fact that it was still there!  If it had been a $.25 stock builder's switch plate, it wouldn't be disturbed. That house had been ransacked and stripped of anything of value. That wooden plate - worth roughly $5 - might have been taken. I'd prefer the switch just had been a cheap one painted blue or some other color that matched the wall so we'd remember it,


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> To answer the question asked of me way back. No I do not remember any of that.


Do you remember the opening scene of S5E1, where Walt, with a full beard










and using a fake identity that identifies him as "Mr. Lambert" is sitting at the bar of a Denny's-type restaurant. He orders breakfast and shows his ID to the waitress to prove that it's his birthday. When he gets the food, he breaks the bacon into pieces and arranges them to form a "52" on top of his eggs. He leaves the waitress a $100 bill. He then meets with the gun dealer in the bathroom and then we see him looking into the trunk of the Cadillac to find an M60 machine gun, complete with instruction manual.

Here's a picture of the plate from that scene, along with a picture of Walt's birthday plate from the pilot episode.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

While looking for the bacon pics, I also ran across this picture:










Looks like someone was able to take a pic of how they dressed the house. Pretty cool.

Also this:


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm always impressed with a guy who gets punched in the face but his glasses stay on. It reminded me of an old Green Hornet serial from the 40's I once saw where the Green Hornet was in a fistfight with a couple of guys on a train, then the train derailed, went over a 50' cliff and landed in a river. When the Green Hornet swam to the shore line, his hat was still on.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

DevdogAZ said:


> While looking for the bacon pics, I also ran across this picture:


I remember seeing this pic in r/breakingbad a few months ago. Wish I hadn't at the time, because it would have made the opening of last night's show all the better.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I thought that Hank's garage was going to end up on fire. Hank had almost all of the case evidence in the garage, wouldn't have taken much for Walt to somehow sneak in there and destroy all of that evidence. I thought that was why they were going out of their way to have all of that stuff at Hank's place, but it seems that it was the setup for the scene between Hank and Walt in the garage. 

One other thing that confused me, when Hank had the book from Walt's bathroom and he compared it to the lab manual as if he was comparing hand writing, didn't the dead lab assistant guy write the inscription in the lab manual?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

The boxes had "copies" prominently stamped on them.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

DeDondeEs said:


> One other thing that confused me, when Hank had the book from Walt's bathroom and he compared it to the lab manual as if he was comparing hand writing, didn't the dead lab assistant guy write the inscription in the lab manual?


Why does that confuse you? It's the point.

Hank knows that Gale wrote the lab notes. Hank is comparing that to the inscription in Leaves of Grass.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DeDondeEs said:


> One other thing that confused me, when Hank had the book from Walt's bathroom and he compared it to the lab manual as if he was comparing hand writing, didn't the dead lab assistant guy write the inscription in the lab manual?


Yes, and he also inscripted the book to Walt ("To my other favorite WW," or something like that).


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I didn't see it posted yet, but Mythbusters will have their Breaking Bad special on tonight at 10.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Test said:


> I didn't see it posted yet, but Mythbusters will have their Breaking Bad special on tonight at 10.


How much you want to bet that Breaking Bad gets busted?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Test said:


> I didn't see it posted yet, but Mythbusters will have their Breaking Bad special on tonight at 10.


I can't wait to see Kari cooking up some blue meth!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> I can't wait to see Kari cooking up some blue meth!


I can't wait to see Kari.

Greg


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

kaszeta said:


> My comment during that scene was "bet he doesn't end up putting it back on." A second later, he put it down.


My thought was: Why is the outlet cover that hides the ricin still in place while other outlet covers in the house have been removed?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Test said:


> I didn't see it posted yet, but Mythbusters will have their Breaking Bad special on tonight at 10.


Thank you! Set to record.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> We all expected a Walt/Hank confrontation at some point but I didn't expect it at that point. When Walt spun around and asked Hank about the GPS and Hank closed the garage door I got all fired up lol. I expected the show to end right there, I'm glad they kept going.


That loud roar sound of the garage door was like the sound of the elevated train in the Mikey restaurant hit scene in The Godfather. It's to set the tension.



kaszeta said:


> We've also got him filching important evidence with no warrant or chain of custody, and likely planting a GPS tracker without warrant (or even permission). That enough could be enough to seriously fark things up. He's already in deep.
> 
> Proper thing would have been to at least get another agent he trusted (like Gomez) in on his suspicions. By going "off the books", he's at risk.


What's silly is the tracker is the one that disabled off-duty Hank bought from an ad in SkyMall. The DEA certainly has professional models.



jsmeeker said:


> Oh yeah..
> 
> "Run!"
> 
> ...


Ten best kills in Breaking Bad: http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...0805/emilio-season-1-episode-1-pilot-19691231



kaszeta said:


> As a random aside, I _have_ taken rental cars to the car wash.
> 
> Mostly when doing testing in Yuma, AZ. After a whole week of testing, I had usually put around 3000 miles on the car, and whatever color it was when I got it, it was now "desert tan".
> 
> I learned that the return process always went smoother if the car looked vaguely clean instead.


I took an extra hour vacuuming all the dog hair out of a rental before I returned it., only have it it cost me like $80 by being a couple hours late with the return.



betts4 said:


> I would have loved to seen (and thought he was going to do it) - Hank hold up the sketch of Heisenberg and then a photo of Walt.


We should think at this point that it couldn't be more obvious to Hank that Heisenberg and Walt have the same face shape and goatee.

Hank has been replaying all of the times that Walt intersected with the Heisenberg chase, starting when Walt drove up when they were on stake-out. he mentioned chasing Gus and Walt's accident before they found the laundry. Hank's call that Marie was in the hospital, which if he thinks it through will make him realize that Jesse Pinkman is it with Walt. Didn't he also say that in the hospital the legless twin must have been crawling after Walt?


DevdogAZ said:


> Do you remember the opening scene of S5E1, where Walt, with a full beard and using a fake identity that identifies him as "Mr. Lambert" is sitting at the bar of a Denny's-type restaurant. He orders breakfast and shows his ID to the waitress to prove that it's his birthday. When he gets the food, he breaks the bacon into pieces and arranges them to form a "52" on top of his eggs. He leaves the waitress a $100 bill. He then meets with the gun dealer in the bathroom and then we see him looking into the trunk of the Cadillac to find an M60 machine gun, complete with instruction manual.


Hey, Walt, it's not a good idea to have your alias have the same birthday as you.



Numb And Number2 said:


> My thought was: Why is the outlet cover that hides the ricin still in place while other outlet covers in the house have been removed?


It's in the script. 

With Vince saying that Walt has to go to being Scarface I'm betting that Walt needs the weapons to take on the Czech "moving parts," and go out like Tony Montana, but I can't imagine why he would need to come back when he was out and free.

Vince says on "Talking Bad" with only 7 episodes left they had to get to Hank and Walt going toe to toe.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> While looking for the bacon pics, I also ran across this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture would have been just a little bit better if there was a dessicated pizza on the roof.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Just in case you can't envision Badger's Star Trek story, here it is animated:

http://www.vulture.com/2013/08/breaking-bad-badger-star-trek-story-animated.html


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

netringer said:


> Just in case you can't envision Badger's Star Trek story, here it is animated:
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2013/08/breaking-bad-badger-star-trek-story-animated.html


Outstanding. :up:


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

netringer said:


> Just in case you can't envision Badger's Star Trek story, here it is animated:
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2013/08/breaking-bad-badger-star-trek-story-animated.html


See post number 80



robbhimself said:


> animated version of the pie-eating story
> 
> http://video.vulture.com/video/Breaking-Bad-Star-Trek-Scene-An/player?layout=compact&read_more=1


But here it is for everyone's convenience


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Funny few links

If BB played out on Facebook. http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/if-breaking-bad-took-place-entirely-on-facebook

Mind blowing theory. http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/this-breaking-bad-theory-is-pretty-mindblowing

19 OMG moments. http://www.buzzfeed.com/louispeitzman/omg-moments-breaking-bad-season-5-part-2-blood-money?s=mobile


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> See post number 80
> 
> But here it is for everyone's convenience


Outstanding!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

netringer said:


> That loud roar sound of the garage door was like the sound of the elevated train in the Mikey restaurant hit scene in The Godfather. It's to set the tension.


The train signaled the point in the conversation when Michael knew 100% that more attempts were coming on his father's life. The train drowned out the conversation to signal that Michael stopped listening and that a storm was roaring in his head as what he is about to do became real for the first time and that his life is changing forever (I watched the movie with - at the time - Egypt's leading movie director).

It had nothing to do with tension


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Why are you guys assuming that Hank did not get proper search warrants? I agree that he probably did not, but he could have!

I think it's interesting that it's becoming more and more evident that Mike not killing Lydia is going to be the mistake that everyone regrets. I think Lydia is going to be the downfall of Walt, Jesse, and even Hank. She will not just give up on the 68% and falling purity. If Walt won't help, she will go after Jesse.

I think Walt is coming back to save Jesse (in the flash forward).


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Anubys said:


> Why are you guys assuming that Hank did not get proper search warrants? I agree that he probably did not, but he could have!


1. I'm pretty sure he wasn't able to get warrants on an investigation that he was told by his bosses to drop, and that nobody but the two dudes dropping off the files in his garage know he's working on.

2. That, and we know that he lifted the Whitman book without a warrant, since it was on-camera.

3. The GPS tracker is the same one/model that Hank had Walt plant on Gus' car. Which was also without a warrant.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Anubys said:


> .
> 
> I think Walt is coming back to save Jesse (in the flash forward).


That would actually be kind of cool. I would like that ending. He could still do that in a Scarface kind of way couldn't he?


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Anubys said:


> Why are you guys assuming that Hank did not get proper search warrants? I agree that he probably did not, but he could have!


he's being way too secretive with the boxes 
he doesn't even want the other guys to know what he's looking at 
when they brought the first batch of boxes in and offered to stay and help he quickly ushered them out



jgickler said:


> The one problem I had with the episode is I don't understand Walt going back for the Ricin. ...
> 
> So why risk going back to the house for the Ricin? It wasn't that difficult for Walt to make as far as I remember from the previous episodes, so why not just make a new batch if he has plans to poison someone, even himself?


well, if he has been in witness protection I bet the feds are making sure he doesn't have access to a lab 
(the feds definitely said no to his request that his new-life job be high school chem teacher lol) 
and I bet it would be pretty diffficult for him to buy the necessary equipment and have it shipped to him via FedEx or whatever without the feds knowing

I'm guessing he "escaped" from witness protection and just didn't have the time to get teh equipment to make a new batch

probably a lot easier to look up an old contact and get guns than it is to get lab equipment, and faster too



cheesesteak said:


> ... in the back of my mind, I'll be wondering why Hank didn't call the DEA, FBI, ATF, SEAL Team 6, CIA, NSA, A-Team, Justice League, SWAT, Jack Bauer, Nikita, Joe Biden and Chuck Norris two minutes after the final scene.


because "tread lightly" was not a threat 
it was a plea

this episode made it very clear that Walt is trying to change (the whole scene in the car wash where's he's trying to be all involved in improving the car wash business by rearranging freshener and not going to back to the meth making business, even as a temp/short term tutor)

Walt is trying to change, he's telling Hank he's changed, 
he's telling Hank, "Deep down inside I'm not Heisenberg. I'm your brother-in-law, Walt"

Walt is telling Hank that if you have any doubt that I am this evil, if there is any possibility in your mind that I might still have some good in me, then plese don't destroy my life, don't destroy our familes 
don't be in such a rush to prosecute, tread lightly



netringer said:


> What's silly is the tracker is the one that disabled off-duty Hank bought from an ad in SkyMall. The DEA certainly has professional models.


and if he used an official tracker he would have to sign it out, show cause, show a warrant 
he is doing this "off the books"


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

jamesl said:


> because "tread lightly" was not a threat
> it was a plea
> 
> ...
> ...


I completely disagree. Walter White did not look like a pleading man at ALL.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jamesl said:


> because "tread lightly" was not a threat
> it was a plea
> 
> this episode made it very clear that Walt is trying to change (the whole scene in the car wash where's he's trying to be all involved in improving the car wash business by rearranging freshener and not going to back to the meth making business, even as a temp/short term tutor)
> ...


Seriously?

No WAY it was anything BUT a threat.

He knows Hank has his number, and he is letting him know in no uncertain terms that to go after him would have dire consequences...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

jamesl said:


> because "tread lightly" was not a threat
> it was a plea
> 
> this episode made it very clear that Walt is trying to change (the whole scene in the car wash where's he's trying to be all involved in improving the car wash business by rearranging freshener and not going to back to the meth making business, even as a temp/short term tutor)


I think that was a threat. Sure the episode showed Walt trying to go back to being Walter White, but at the end we see he really is all Heisenberg now. Previously it was WW and Heisenberg was a persona, now it's switched around.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I agree with the majority here; no way that was a plea. It was a Heisenberg threat...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I agree with the majority here; no way that was a plea. It was a Heisenberg threat...


If it was a plea, he REALLY needs to work on his pleading face. Because that was the scariest, most threatening plea I've ever seen.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I thought it was a threat, never crossed my mind that it was a plea.

Maybe everyone already knew this and I don't know that it's accurate but my friend told me that Walt's car had New Hampshire plates.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Why are you guys assuming that Hank did not get proper search warrants? I agree that he probably did not, but he could have!


Because the Supreme Court recently ruled that law enforcement can't put GPS trackers on suspects cars instead of actually having real humans conduct the surveillance.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I thought it was a threat, never crossed my mind that it was a plea.
> 
> Maybe everyone already knew this and I don't know that it's accurate but my friend told me that Walt's car had New Hampshire plates.


The ID Walt used to get his free breakfast was also a NH ID.

It's why S5E1, when we found that out, was titled "Live Free or Die."


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

The show is called "Breaking Bad" not "Breaking Bad and Back Again".  Under one of the more en vogue theories out there (linked to a couple of times above), Walt's behavior at the car wash is explained by its similarities to how Gus acted at his chicken restaurants. Essentially, the theory is that Walt has a habit of taking on characteristics of his victims.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

As others have pointed out, it was a threat. He did plea at first, trying to reason with Hank that he would be dead in 6 months anyway. When that didn't work, he went with threats.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> I thought it was a threat, never crossed my mind that it was a plea.
> 
> Maybe everyone already knew this and I don't know that it's accurate but my friend told me that Walt's car had New Hampshire plates.


In this episode? The Volvo he had in the season opener had New Hampshire plates, but then he moved a duffel bag from that car to the beater car with the M60 in the trunk. I don't think we've seen the plates of the beater car (they didn't show them in the "Hello, Carol" scene)


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I think that (to me) it's pretty clear that Walt has NOT been given witness protection. He's at the top of the tree, so there's no-one above him to catch!

My opinion is that he made a call to a certain vacuum cleaner repair man (as I think has been mentioned earlier).


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I agree it was a threat, not a plea. An awesome one, at that.

And I don't think his talking about air freshener placement was so much about him being involved in the business; it was more about him showing Skylar that he dominates and controls even the minutiae of its operation. And when he suggested a second location and she seemed to give it thought and commented about a second location that she thought could work, I think that was not so much her agreeing with him as it was her choosing the response that she knew would get him to just leave her be.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> And I don't think his talking about air freshener placement was so much about him being involved in the business; it was more about him showing Skylar that he dominates and controls even the minutiae of its operation.


No and yes...I think he's sincerely trying to be a car-wash owner instead of a drug dealer, although you're right in how he goes about it (he's an ambitious control freak; he just can't help himself). But between Lydia and Hank it's clear to us that that's not gonna fly, and I suspect he won't be able to delude himself into believing it much longer.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

dan said:


> I agree it was a threat, not a plea. An awesome one, at that.
> 
> And I don't think his talking about air freshener placement was so much about him being involved in the business; it was more about him showing Skylar that he dominates and controls even the minutiae of its operation. And when he suggested a second location and she seemed to give it thought and commented about a second location that she thought could work, I think that was not so much her agreeing with him as it was her choosing the response that she knew would get him to just leave her be.


Hmm - I've got to disagree with that (while retaining the right to be completely wrong)

I feel like Walt feels like he's retired and is trying to win back his family. Pouring himself into the car wash is an opportunity to endear himself to Skyler and show her that he has redeeming qualities.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Because the Supreme Court recently ruled that law enforcement can't put GPS trackers on suspects cars instead of actually having real humans conduct the surveillance.


No, they said you can't put GPS trackers on a car without a warrant. They can still use GPS trackers, they just need a warrant first.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I think that (to me) it's pretty clear that Walt has NOT been given witness protection. He's at the top of the tree, so there's no-one above him to catch!
> 
> My opinion is that he made a call to a certain vacuum cleaner repair man (as I think has been mentioned earlier).


Yeah, I don't think he's in witness protection. Who would give him a deal like that, and who would he need protection from? He is the one who knocks, *****es. I think it's more likely that the feds seized his property - the car wash is probably boarded up, too.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

nataylor said:


> No, they said you can't put GPS trackers on a car without a warrant. They can still use GPS trackers, they just need a warrant first.


And, while I agree that he's doing this on his own, there's no reason why he could not (as the head of the department) have gotten all the right paperwork done with a judge while keeping everything hush hush within the staff.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> I feel like Walt feels like he's retired and is trying to win back his family. Pouring himself into the car wash is an opportunity to endear himself to Skyler and show her that he has redeeming qualities.


I think Walt is *trying* but I think the point of the scene is partly to suggest that he is going to try and *fail* to be just a car wash co-owner. (See Hill, Henry.)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I think that (to me) it's pretty clear that Walt has NOT been given witness protection. He's at the top of the tree, so there's no-one above him to catch!...


Witness protection is not just intended to protect you from those higher up the criminal food chain. It can protect from all levels of criminal types, and there are PLENTY of those whom Walt has not yet killed who could threaten him/his family...


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Witness protection is not just intended to protect you from those higher up the criminal food chain. It can protect from all levels of criminal types, and there are PLENTY of those whom Walt has not yet killed who could threaten him/his family...


The point is that the Feds want to lock you up for good if you are at the top of the criminal food chain. They have no motivation to give Walter anything, let alone witness protection.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm in the camp that Walt is not in WP. His family maybe. But IMO, he is on the run in the flash forwards. It's also well known who he is at that point as well. Will be interesting to see how he's exposed. I'm thinking hank breaks skylar down or Jesse comes clean out of guilt. Or hank gets to Jesse. 

Hank vs Walt is going to be an amazing battle.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Marco said:


> I think Walt is *trying* but I think the point of the scene is partly to suggest that he is going to try and *fail* to be just a car wash co-owner. (See Hill, Henry.)


I agree that it's not going to turn out that way - but for the moment, I believed his intentions.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

3D said:


> The show is called "Breaking Bad" not "Breaking Bad and Back Again".  Under one of the more en vogue theories out there (linked to a couple of times above), Walt's behavior at the car wash is explained by its similarities to how Gus acted at his chicken restaurants. Essentially, the theory is that Walt has a habit of taking on characteristics of his victims.





Supfreak26 said:


> I'm in the camp that Walt is not in WP. His family maybe. But IMO, he is on the run in the flash forwards. It's also well known who he is at that point as well. Will be interesting to see how he's exposed. I'm thinking hank breaks skylar down or Jesse comes clean out of guilt. Or hank gets to Jesse.
> 
> Hank vs Walt is going to be an amazing battle.


All of the above.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

3D said:


> Under one of the more en vogue theories out there (linked to a couple of times above), Walt's behavior at the car wash is explained by its similarities to how Gus acted at his chicken restaurants. Essentially, the theory is that Walt has a habit of taking on characteristics of his victims.


If that theory holds true, then I don't think the theory that flash-forward Walt is back in town to save Jesse is going to be true:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Marco said:


> ...They have no motivation to give Walter anything, let alone witness protection.


Why not? If he can flip on other major distributors throughout the southwest, it could be worth it. They could shut down all levels of meth distribution in that part of the country and also overseas with the Lydia connection...


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

jamesl said:


> because "tread lightly" was not a threat
> it was a plea


I interpreted the scene the same way.

"Tread lightly" might have been a threatening plea, but I think fundamentally it was a plea. Walt was trying to convince Hank not to pursue this line of thought any further because then he would have to deal with it, and he feared where that might lead. This was the same reason he told Jessie, "You have to believe me."

I think deep down Walt suspects that Jessie knows (or at least has a strong feeling) that he killed Mike. But he doesn't want to accept that because it would mean he would have to fear what Jessie might to do him, and thus have to take care of Jessie first.

At this point Walt wants very much to simply move on with his life as if he had never been involved in the meth business, and all of the money simply magically appeared out of nowhere. He isn't trying to be a better person in the sense that he wouldn't become Heisenberg again if he felt the need to protect himself or his family. But I think he is trying to avoid "needing" to become Heisenberg again if at all possible.

Thus, he pleads with both Jessie and Hank to let things go. "Tread lightly" was definitely much more strongly worded than "You have to believe me", but I think they both reflect Walt's desperation for them not to force his hand.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Marco said:


> I think Walt is *trying* but I think the point of the scene is partly to suggest that he is going to try and *fail* to be just a car wash co-owner. (See Hill, Henry.)


Also see Gravano, Sammy.

Greg


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I think "tread lightly" was almost the same as "I'm the one who knocks".

Maybe we can compromise: it was a plea not to force Walt to kill Hank


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Again, I disagree.

Walt is not an idiot. He knows Hank won't let it go...and he also knows his own capacity for ruthlessness. He knows he's a badass.

it was 100% threat.

I may have a slightly different perspective having only watched the whole series in a 2 week binge about a month ago. The complete arc of Walt's character development happened all at once for me and not over the course of years.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

110% threat.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Anubys said:


> And, while I agree that he's doing this on his own, there's no reason why he could not (as the head of the department) have gotten all the right paperwork done with a judge while keeping everything hush hush within the staff.


Except that it creates a paper trail (sworn affadavits) that would look pretty damning in retrospect.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nataylor said:


> No, they said you can't put GPS trackers on a car without a warrant. They can still use GPS trackers, they just need a warrant first.


You are correct, I mischaracterized the decision.



Anubys said:


> And, while I agree that he's doing this on his own, there's no reason why he could not (as the head of the department) have gotten all the right paperwork done with a judge while keeping everything hush hush within the staff.


But I don't think there's any way Hank got a warrant to track Walt, and that's why they made it very clear that Hank is using his own personal tracker rather than something issued by the DEA. Up until the garage scene, Hank was still trying to come to grips with the whole idea and wasn't yet ready to share his suspicions with anyone, not even his closest confidants at work. He had all the files brought to him so he could do his detective work on his own, in private, and make a decision about how to proceed without anyone else knowing what he'd been working on and what conclusions he'd come to. Remember, he's way more tied up in this than he wants to be, and he still has to figure out if it's going to come back on him and his family. If so, he may choose not to go after Walt through the official channels, and instead may decide to go vigilante.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

For those who are interested, the next episode of the Official Breaking Bad Insider podcast just showed up in my download queue. Can't wait until I have time to listen to it.

http://www.amctv.com/shows/breaking-bad/insider-podcast-season-5


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

danterner said:


> I agree it was a threat, not a plea. An awesome one, at that.
> 
> And I don't think his talking about air freshener placement was so much about him being involved in the business; it was more about him showing Skylar that he dominates and controls even the minutiae of its operation. And when he suggested a second location and she seemed to give it thought and commented about a second location that she thought could work, I think that was not so much her agreeing with him as it was her choosing the response that she knew would get him to just leave her be.





MonsterJoe said:


> Hmm - I've got to disagree with that (while retaining the right to be completely wrong)
> 
> I feel like Walt feels like he's retired and is trying to win back his family. Pouring himself into the car wash is an opportunity to endear himself to Skyler and show her that he has redeeming qualities.


I agree with MonsterJoe. Walt being interested in the car wash is his way of trying to win over Skyler....and it seemed to maybe be working just a tiny bit.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

danterner said:


> He did hold up the sketch, and you could see Hank's mental wheels turning as he did so. He just didn't hold up a real photo next to it, but it was implied.


And I loved the symbology that when he held up the Heisenberg sketch, it was held up from the darkness into "the light". Kinda like a lightbulb going off in Hank's mind.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

danterner said:


> If that theory holds true, then I don't think the theory that flash-forward Walt is back in town to save Jesse is going to be true:


Agreed.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> For those who are interested, the next episode of the Official Breaking Bad Insider podcast just showed up in my download queue. Can't wait until I have time to listen to it.
> 
> http://www.amctv.com/shows/breaking-bad/insider-podcast-season-5


Strange, it's not showing up in Downcast for me. I wonder if they changed its name? I still have my subscription from before.

Greg


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> For those who are interested, the next episode of the Official Breaking Bad Insider podcast just showed up in my download queue. Can't wait until I have time to listen to it.
> 
> http://www.amctv.com/shows/breaking-bad/insider-podcast-season-5





gchance said:


> Strange, it's not showing up in Downcast for me. I wonder if they changed its name? I still have my subscription from before.
> 
> Greg


Aha... it's on the AMC website, but hasn't made its way to https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/breaking-bad-insider/id311058181 yet.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gchance said:


> Strange, it's not showing up in Downcast for me. I wonder if they changed its name? I still have my subscription from before.
> 
> Greg


The reason I knew it was there is because it showed up in my playlist on Downcast, based on my subscription from last year. So it's definitely there. Just listened to the first few minutes and it's definitely the right one. Guests are the writer, Peter Gould, director/star Bryan Cranston, showrunner Vince Gilligan, EP Michelle McLaren and Co-EP Melissa Bernstein.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Weird! I'm still not seeing it, even if I go into View Other Episodes.










Greg


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I searched for Breaking Bad in Downcast and it was the second option listed.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I searched for Breaking Bad in Downcast and it was the second option listed.


I did notice that the Blood Money episode also had a 9/4/12 date and if you set it up to download the latest, episode 508 (Gliding all over) is the latest.

Also, Blood Money is listed as episode 601. So maybe your search is looking for 509 and not finding it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gchance said:


> Weird! I'm still not seeing it, even if I go into View Other Episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have an automatic subscription for it, it wouldn't show up in "View other available episodes," because it would have already downloaded to your device and it wouldn't be "other available." Are you sure you didn't have some special playlist instructions that may have put it somewhere you weren't expecting?

I don't know if this matters, but the date on the episode 509 podcast (which actually shows up as episode 601 on the podcast title) is 9/4/12, the same date as the 508 podcast from last season.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I just unsubscribed and resubscribed... it's now downloading 508 as the "latest". Something's messed up.

I don't do playlists, so that's not an issue. I have a couple other podcasts that sometimes won't automatically pick up the latest episode, and when I go to Other Episodes it's in the list there, which is why that's where I was looking.

Greg


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

After downloading, it's definitely 509. I don't search by season, I search/subscribe by podcast name.

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> The ID Walt used to get his free breakfast was also a NH ID.
> 
> It's why S5E1, when we found that out, was titled "Live Free or Die."


You keep forgetting that I do not have any memory of S5E1


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> You keep forgetting that I do not have any memory of S5E1


I'm trying to either jog your memory or encourage you to go back and watch that opening scene of S5E1, since it clearly has relevance to what's going to happen this season.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Discussion has been exhausted but I think "tread lightly" is ambiguous not just to the viewers and Hank but also in Walt's own mind. It short, it was both a threat and a plea. It was similar to him trying to convince Jesse that Mike is alive to avoid killing him. That was outwardly a plea but in Jesse's mind, it was a threat. 

Dang, I love this show. Has there ever been a TV show this great?

I purchased Season 4 on Amazon but I'm irritated that they are calling these last 6 episodes Season 6 and not part of Season 5.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Beryl said:


> Discussion has been exhausted but I think "tread lightly" is ambiguous not just to the viewers and Hank but also in Walt's own mind. It short, it was both a threat and a plea. It was similar to him trying to convince Jesse that Mike is alive to avoid killing him. That was outwardly a plea but in Jesse's mind, it was a threat.
> 
> Dang, I love this show. Has there ever been a TV show this great?
> 
> I purchased Season 4 on Amazon but I'm irritated that they are calling these *last 6 episodes* Season 6 and not part of Season 5.


Don't cheat yourself - or us! There are EIGHT episodes in series 5B.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm trying to either jog your memory or encourage you to go back and watch that opening scene of S5E1, since it clearly has relevance to what's going to happen this season.


I am going to do that. Perhaps at lunchtime today 

btw: Gilligan mentioned the Walt becomes Hal thing on Nerdist and that was recorded pre Comicon I think so that's not new.

There has definitely been TV as good as this (The Shield, The Wire, Deadwood all jump to mind) but it's the best thing right now for sure.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

There's really no point in stretching this (this is directed at me)...but I didn't like The Shield, The Wire, OR Deadwood.

I'm going to be pretty depressed for about 5 minutes after this series ends....same as when the Bs lost the Cup.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Beryl said:


> Dang, I love this show. Has there ever been a TV show this great?


Subjective question, impossible to answer. There have definitely been TV cultural phenomena this big and bigger - happens all the time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> There's really no point in stretching this (this is directed at me)...but I didn't like The Shield, The Wire, OR Deadwood.


Well, then, I guess your opinion is objectively worthless.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The "tread lightly" was NOT a plea. It was after Hank slugged Walt, fer chissakes.

Hank is grappling wityh what to do. If he goes back to the DEA with Walt being Heisenberg, Hank's career is over. It'll be "How much access did you give your brother-in-law? How much inside information? You can't be on the case. You have a conflict of interest."

BTW, let us remember that the idea that the DEA wouldn't have covered Hank's medical bills after a job-related attack is nutso. In the worst case his co-workers and the community would have started a fund for him.

We know that it becomes known in ABQ in 6 months that Walt is Heisenberg. It's a just a matter of how.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Giving up and listening to the podcast on the website.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Anubys said:


> And, while I agree that he's doing this on his own, there's no reason why he could not (as the head of the department) have gotten all the right paperwork done with a judge while keeping everything hush hush within the staff.


Hank was told to drop the case, no way he could get official approval. The end has to be man vs man (Walt vs Hank), not man vs DEA.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> ...There has definitely been TV as good as this (_*The Shield*_...) but it's the best thing right now for sure.


THIS I can agree to....


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Why are you guys assuming that Hank did not get proper search warrants? I agree that he probably did not, but he could have!
> 
> I think it's interesting that it's becoming more and more evident that Mike not killing Lydia is going to be the mistake that everyone regrets. I think Lydia is going to be the downfall of Walt, Jesse, and even Hank. She will not just give up on the 68% and falling purity. If Walt won't help, she will go after Jesse.
> 
> I think Walt is coming back to save Jesse (in the flash forward).


Lydia is aggressive, she put the hit out on Mike and his guys, but she can be compromised. She's got a daughter she wants to protect. That daughter is the only reason she's alive. Mike wanted to kill her and Walt said no because she was a parent.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

netringer said:


> BTW, let us remember that the idea that the DEA wouldn't have covered Hank's medical bills after a job-related attack is nutso. In the worst case his co-workers and the community would have started a fund for him.


IIRC, they did cover him but they wouldn't pay for the highest-quality, specialty care. Marie wouldn't allow him to go with those doctors and why the Whites were helping pay for the expensive ones.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

netringer said:


> BTW, let us remember that the idea that the DEA wouldn't have covered Hank's medical bills after a job-related attack is nutso. In the worst case his co-workers and the community would have started a fund for him.





DancnDude said:


> IIRC, they did cover him but they wouldn't pay for the highest-quality, specialty care. Marie wouldn't allow him to go with those doctors and why the Whites were helping pay for the expensive ones.


Exactly. Hank was demanding the top-of-thel-line in care and physical therapy, and the DEA's insurance wouldn't cover that. Marie didn't want to break it to Hank that he'd have to accept some kind of inferior care, so she just took the White's money and made Hank think it was all being covered by his DEA insurance.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, then, I guess your opinion is objectively worthless.


There is news in there somewhere - but I can't find it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JoeyJoJo said:


> Lydia is aggressive, she put the hit out on Mike and his guys, but she can be compromised. She's got a daughter she wants to protect. That daughter is the only reason she's alive. Mike wanted to kill her and Walt said no because she was a parent.


Which is ironic since he didn't seem to care that Jane (someone's daughter) died or any of the other kids that have been killed (or almost killed).


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

An interview with Dean Norris:
http://www.vulture.com/2013/08/breaking-bad-dean-norris-interview.html

Bryan Cranston was directing.

He says that the scene was written as Walt turns into Heisenberg and threatens Hank with "tread lightly," puts on his glasses and Heisenberg walks away. They tried it as more of a plea, with tears in Hanks eyes, and the editors choose that take.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

netringer said:


> An interview with Dean Norris:
> http://www.vulture.com/2013/08/breaking-bad-dean-norris-interview.html


What an awkward photo.










Greg


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Just watched Talking Bad and the web segment. Not a spoiler, but Julie Bowen was the superfan guest. I'm convinced that she could have played Skylar every bit as well as Anna Gunn, but in such a way that we wouldn't all hate her.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

netringer said:


> An interview with Dean Norris:
> http://www.vulture.com/2013/08/breaking-bad-dean-norris-interview.html
> 
> Bryan Cranston was directing.
> ...


Lengthy read....but WELL worth it. Thanks for posting....


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Aaron Paul Reddit AMA from earlier today:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1kaxje


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Breaking Bad Insider podcast is finally downloading in my Downcast.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Same here, I wonder why it showed up for some people but not for others?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

danterner said:


> Aaron Paul Reddit AMA from earlier today:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1kaxje


That was awesome to read. I am still reading it. Some of the links were hysterical.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

GoPackGo said:


> Just watched Talking Bad and the web segment. Not a spoiler, but Julie Bowen was the superfan guest. I'm convinced that she could have played Skylar every bit as well as Anna Gunn, but in such a way that we wouldn't all hate her.


I hope they pick a different "superfan" going forward. Julie made the show difficult to watch. She was trying too hard to be insightful or funny...or something. Didn't work for me.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

tivoboyjr said:


> I hope they pick a different "superfan" going forward. Julie made the show difficult to watch. She was trying too hard to be insightful or funny...or something. Didn't work for me.


Different guests every week. This week's guest is Bill Hader.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

gchance said:


> Same here, I wonder why it showed up for some people but not for others?


hmmm...someone has me on ignore? 

The original date was that of the 508 episode and came before it (so 508 was the latest episode). Since you're a subscriber, Downcast saw it as an older than 508 episode and did not download it.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

gchance said:


> Same here, I wonder why it showed up for some people but not for others?


No idea. Very weird indeed.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> I hope they pick a different "superfan" going forward. Julie made the show difficult to watch. She was trying too hard to be insightful or funny...or something. Didn't work for me.


I enjoyed her because she was like a fan. Heck, like we are here. Trying to figure it out and you could see she was in to it.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I enjoyed her because she was like a fan. Heck, like we are here. Trying to figure it out and you could see she was in to it.


I had to fast forward her as she was so long winded and added NOTHING!!!
Worst guest ever!

Here is an idea, SHUT UP and let the creator of the show talk!


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I enjoyed her because she was like a fan. Heck, like we are here. Trying to figure it out and you could see she was in to it.


Same here. You could tell she was a real fan, and not just some celebrity who happened to watch the show on the side, and was there mainly to promote her own stuff.



NatasNJ said:


> I had to fast forward her as she was so long winded and added NOTHING!!!
> Worst guest ever!
> 
> Here is an idea, SHUT UP and let the creator of the show talk!


I don't think Vince was prevented from saying anything he was willing to share at this point, which wasn't much.

There are plenty of other venues for getting in depth interviews with Vince and cast members about the show. If that's what they wanted from Talking Bad, they wouldn't have bothered with celebrity guests and taking phone calls from fans.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I went back and watched 501. I didn't remember any of that 

Why would Walt have a fake ID but using his real birthday ?

It's very hard to predict where this is going.

On the podcast I liked how Vince said they had no idea what they were going to do with the ricin (story wise) once they filmed Walt retrieving it and had to figure out a good resolution.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> I had to fast forward her as she was so long winded and added NOTHING!!!
> Worst guest ever!
> 
> Here is an idea, SHUT UP and let the creator of the show talk!


That's what I thought. Everything she said was stupid and she never stopped talking. Glad to know she won't be back.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Why would Walt have a fake ID but using his real birthday ?


Why not? it's not like the police are looking for anyone born on that day!

And it's easier to remember your own birthday than a new, fake, one.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

BitbyBlit said:


> Same here. You could tell she was a real fan, and not just some celebrity who happened to watch the show on the side, and was there mainly to promote her own stuff.


Conan is a huge fan. He did a cast panel.
It would be outstanding if he shows up.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

NatasNJ said:


> I had to fast forward her as she was so long winded and added NOTHING!!!
> Worst guest ever!
> 
> Here is an idea, SHUT UP and let the creator of the show talk!


Glad it wasn't just me that felt that way about her. It is not like "Talking Dead" where they had fans who were long-time comic readers and comedians (like Aisha Tyler) and had something to contribute from that standpoint. Conan would be a cool guest.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

So nobody is going to mention the huge weight loss Skylar had while Hank was in the bathroom?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> hmmm...someone has me on ignore?


You should know better than that, I need a new signature.



> The original date was that of the 508 episode and came before it (so 508 was the latest episode). Since you're a subscriber, Downcast saw it as an older than 508 episode and did not download it.


MAYBE? The 601 that downloaded last night is dated 9/4/12, the same date as 508. Hopefully this doesn't happen next week.

Greg


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It will be interesting to see how they get to the "Hello, Carol" time-frame.


Can someone remind me what happend in the flash-forward scene at the opening of episode 1 of season 5 (aired in 2012)? I vaguely recall Walt in some coffee shop and bought a gun from some guy. Anyone know where this fits into the timeline of the flashforward of the season opener that aired this week?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> Can someone remind me what happend in the flash-forward scene at the opening of episode 1 of season 5 (aired in 2012)? I vaguely recall Walt in some coffee shop and bought a gun from some guy. Anyone know where this fits into the timeline of the flashforward of the season opener that aired this week?


That scene has been discussed ad naseum in this thread. We all assume that scene took place immediately before the flash forward scene in this episode (like he went from the diner to his old house), but that's just speculation. He could have gone to his old house later that day, or the next day, etc. All we know is that the scene where he goes to his old house to get the Ricin is after the scene where he buys the gun at the Denny's, since he had the car/gun that he bought while at the Denny's.

Here's the post where I discussed the S5E1 cold open in detail.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> So nobody is going to mention the huge weight loss Skylar had while Hank was in the bathroom?


Didn't look "huge" to me, but it was certainly noticeable...


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a guess:

Skyler is working a scheme. She's biding her time with Walt and being agreeable so not to arouse his suspicion. Her ferocity when giving Lydia the bums rush (get it, rush?) indicated to me she was being protective of something that mattered to her and not to Walt.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

OK this is funny... Downcast is now downloading BB Insider #509... which means I have the same podcast twice: once as 601, once as 509.

Greg


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

FYI last minute guest change on this Sunday's Talking Bad. Instead of Bill Hader the guests will be Aaron Paul and Anna Gunn!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

GoPackGo said:


> FYI last minute guest change on this Sunday's Talking Bad. Instead of Bill Hader the guests will be Aaron Paul and Anna Gunn!


Awesome!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

GoPackGo said:


> FYI last minute guest change on this Sunday's Talking Bad. Instead of Bill Hader the guests will be Aaron Paul and Anna Gunn!


They should make that a three hour show!!


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Its Aaron Paul, *****!

As posted above, if you havent read his AMA on Reddit, its well worth the read. The ***** count was high that day, my friends.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9767265#post9767265

Aaron actually seems like one of the few celebrities that would be a blast to hang out with.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

KungFuCow said:


> Its Aaron Paul, *****!
> 
> As posted above, if you havent read his AMA on Reddit, its well worth the read. The ***** count was high that day, my friends.
> 
> ...


That Reddit was fantastic. And wouldn't it be great to hang with Aaron and Bryan together. Oh lord!! what fun!!!


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

betts4 said:


> That Reddit was fantastic. And wouldn't it be great to hang with Aaron and Bryan together. Oh lord!! what fun!!!


Bryan would need to keep his pants on tho.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

KungFuCow said:


> Bryan would need to keep his pants on tho.


Well, they can BOTH take their pants off. No problem!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

GoPackGo said:


> FYI last minute guest change on this Sunday's Talking Bad. Instead of Bill Hader the guests will be Aaron Paul and Anna Gunn!


Last minute - it's 4 days in advance


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

two great videos

really makes you feel for this guy 





Hank finally connects the dots


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jamesl said:


> two great videos
> 
> really makes you feel for this guy


Very awesome Aaron Paul!!

This is a funny one.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

TMZ caught Aaron Paul outside somewhere and asked if he would get together for a Breaking Bad movie and he said, (paraphrasing)" No, 'cause everyone dies!". Then laughed and walked away.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

fmowry said:


> TMZ caught Aaron Paul outside somewhere and asked if he would get together for a Breaking Bad movie and he said, (paraphrasing)" No, 'cause everyone dies!". Then laughed and walked away.


So that means everyone doesn't die. SPOILERS !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> So that means everyone doesn't die. SPOILERS !!!!!!!!


No...that means everyone dies in the series finale and he COULDN'T be in a BB movie because there could be no one left to do a movie....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Or I suppose it could conceivably mean he's just dicking around with us...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I know it's really not timeline believable, but I still love the idea that Walt becomes Hal and raises a new family. Malcolm is a genius after all. Francis does look a little like Jesse. Oh boy.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I know it's really not timeline believable, but I still love the idea that Walt becomes Hal and raises a new family. Malcolm is a genius after all. Francis does look a little like Jesse. Oh boy.


I do that mentally with a lot of actors in subsequent series (not in the other direction). Somehow Hal ended up in witness protection in ABQ, as a chemist-turned-teacher with a new family.

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It was pretty sad (For everyone) when Hank got stuck under that dome.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> No...that means everyone dies in the series finale and he COULDN'T be in a BB movie because there could be no one left to do a movie....


Not sure you got my point


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or I suppose it could conceivably mean he's just dicking around with us...


Honestly, what I think it means is that NOT everyone dies or else he wouldn't have said it. Everyone (of significance) dying was a reasonable possibility.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Honestly, what I think it means is that NOT everyone dies or else he wouldn't have said it. Everyone (of significance) dying was a reasonable possibility.


Alternately, he could be a moron.

(I have no idea...)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Not sure you got my point


Oh I got it....just wanted to put another great idea out there


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Oh I got it....just wanted to put another great idea out there


You didn't put any idea out there. You said the exact same thing Aaron Paul said to TMZ. And JohnB1000 is saying that if that were really what happened at the end of the series, Aaron Paul wouldn't be joking about it, so we can safely rule that out as a possibility, thus, it's a spoiler.

I'm not sure what your post added at all, except the clear implication that you were confused.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

This is pretty good: Grantland's Breaking Bad Precap

No spoilers, but lots of speculation.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> This is pretty good: Grantland's Breaking Bad Precap
> 
> No spoilers, but lots of speculation.


Interesting.

Did anyone mention this here?



> Speaking of Marie, does anyone remember that her maiden name is Lambert? Meaning Skyler's maiden name is also Lambert? And that New Hampshire Walt is now going by "Mr. Lambert"?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> You didn't put any idea out there. You said the exact same thing Aaron Paul said to TMZ. And JohnB1000 is saying that if that were really what happened at the end of the series, Aaron Paul wouldn't be joking about it, so we can safely rule that out as a possibility, thus, it's a spoiler.
> 
> I'm not sure what your post added at all, except the clear implication that you were confused.


Wow....somebody piss in your Wheaties today? Apparently you cannot recognize a green smiley face....maybe you're color blind?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

In another spoiler Aaron said the finale will make us "S#! t our pants"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> No...that means everyone dies in the series finale and he COULDN'T be in a BB movie because there could be no one left to do a movie....


I don't see any smilies in this post. What am I missing?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Did anyone mention this here?


I knew the name on his fake ID was "Mr. Lambert," but completely forgot (or never realized) that Lambert was Skyler's maiden name. That is interesting. Probably not a coincidence.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Oh I got it....just wanted to put another great idea out there





DevdogAZ said:


> You didn't put any idea out there. You said the exact same thing Aaron Paul said to TMZ. And JohnB1000 is saying that if that were really what happened at the end of the series, Aaron Paul wouldn't be joking about it, so we can safely rule that out as a possibility, thus, it's a spoiler.
> 
> I'm not sure what your post added at all, except the clear implication that you were confused.





DevdogAZ said:


> I don't see any smilies in this post. What am I missing?


Wow....maybe because you quoted the wrong the post? I'm through trying to make the point; you're obviously just trying to argue a ridiculous point.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

They're a spoiler in the USA network combo promo for Breaking Bad and Low Winter Sun.



Spoiler



There's an overhead shot of a guy in the yellow chem suit being torched as he's engulfed by a huge stream of fire that crosses the screen from some equipment. Gotta be Todd.

Walt: "Just when I think I'm out they pull me back in!"


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Was just watching flipping thru channels and saw CSI (the one with Mark Harmon) and heard Badger. Stopped and watched a few minutes. Yep the actor for Badger on BB was a federal agent. 

NOW it all makes sense! Badger is undercover!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Was just watching flipping thru channels and saw *CSI (the one with Mark Harmon)* and heard Badger. Stopped and watched a few minutes. Yep the actor for Badger on BB was a federal agent.
> 
> NOW it all makes sense! Badger is undercover!


The bolded part cracks me up.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> The bolded part cracks me up.


LOL yeah, okay, so that show that is like CSI....NCIS.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Wanted to post this at the beginning of the week.. Didn't read 1/2 of the thread yet, sorry..

Rewatch notes:

* Liked that in Walt's bedroom he looked at the broken mirror and saw. disfigured version of his own face, as if he's changed incredibly. In a more literal sense I wonder if we'll see the place destroyed and specifically how that mirror was broken.

* Loved the long, slow zoom in to the bathroom that Hank was in at the beginning. He drew some scenes out beautifully - no rushing anything!

* As has been said, Hank actor insanely good in this, and his character in Under the Dome is sub-optimal.

* Right as Hank opens the glass door: "You are the devil!" to Walt.

* It's not clear to me if Walt and Skyler already went to Europe or if they were planning to go. Can't make it out in the car before Hank crashes it.

(LOVED that Hank lost it in the car by the way. Incredible sound, incredible acting, incredible writing having him actually freak out like that instead of just running off to tell his work buddy)

* Hank's workbench (where he compared handwriting) is way way cleaner than mine

* What a great scene with the handwriting by the way.. The Y's were a perfect match, then the W.W. not so much (and then his reaction), then the r's were perfect. For that matter, how interesting that he even needed to check - WE know, but he's still unsure of all of it at this point (well he clearly knows, but he doesn't feel he has proof yet at that point).

* Have an A-1 day!

(1 week break as I couldn't rewatch more until Saturday night)

* Loved how afraid Lydia was when confronted by Skyler

* the Star Trek episode was perfect. Even better that the character made the mistake about which quadrant/show the berries were from. Jessie almost looks like he's sitting in the captain's chair at the beginning. But my favorite part (even before the pie-eating episode) is when they're talking about the transporter basically killing you and making another copy somewhere else. Couldn't stop laughing hearing THEM having that discussion. Brilliant!! Skinny Pete for the win!
"What do you think all those sparkles and **** are? The transporters are breaking you apart, man, down to your molecules and bones. They're making a copy. That dude that comes out on the other side, he's not you. He's a color Xerox"
...
"Dude, yo, why do think McCoy doesn't like to beam nowhere? 'cause he's a doctor, *****. Look it up. It's science."

* To the point about Chekov's Ricin Capsule and how much effort they've gone through to show us it's whereabouts all this time, there was a nice hint about that while Jessie was waiting in Sal's waiting room.. The body guard that STOLE that from Jessie is right there. That's in the scene right after they just got done coincidentally saying the name Chekov seven times. 

(Took me until the 2nd watch to notice that the reason Sal was keeping everyone in the waiting room waiting was because he was getting a "massage".  Barn door open.

* Loved Jessie's logic about Walt thinking Mike is dead. After that Jessie got to see what Walt looks like when he's for-sure lying, and I think he then realizes that he's seen that same look before on multiple occasions, including when Walt convinced him that it was Gus that must have poisoned the kid.

* It was good camera work after Walt found the tracking device, where the camera eventually went up and far away.. It magnified my empathized feeling for what Walt was feeling at that moment.

* As others said before I got distracted all week (so before page 4, which I'm up to), all of us probably thought "those bills have Jessie's fingerprints on them!" as he threw them out. But then within the same episode, they switched it up on us and made that completely irrelevant, because Hank now already knows with 100% certainty (and probably a lot of leftover evidence) that it was them..

* Liked another kid driving a remote-control car.. Liked how Hank protected that kid from everything about to go on by closing the garage door (also trapping Walt).

* Walts hand on the evidence boxes was quite deliberate and got him the information he needed - Hank immediately moved the boxes and felt extremely uncomfortable. Walt knew 100% for sure right then that Hank knew.

* I really appreciated the unshaven look on Hank during that garage scene.. don't know why but it helped the scene immensely. A regular old 5-oclock shadow wouldn't have worked - Hank looked like he'd been so preoccupied and fixated on this that he'd lost touch with everything.

* I notice that just as Walt looks like he actually might leave, and stands looking out of the garage, we definitively hear the kid's RC car before Walt gets conviction and turns around and confronts Hank right then.

They could have stretched that out for the whole damned 8 episodes. How awesome was it that they didn't? And how much did they just raise the bar!! So can't wait for tomorrow night!

* "You drove into TRAFFIC to keep me from that laundry!"

* And lastly, FIFTEEN SECONDS!! They say the rest is the loudest note in music.. They had Hank and Walt stand looking at each other in silence for FIFTEEN SECONDS after Walt said "tread lightly" - I timed it! SO UNBELIEVABLY WRAPPED IN AWESOME!!!

Sorry again for posting before reading the whole thread. Jeff sleep now.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I can't wait for tonight!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

We know how much Vince G likes Scarface and The Godfather.. as soon as I saw this shot last week:










all I could think of was this similar shot:










I think there's a similar shot with Marlin Brando, but I can't find it.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Makes zero sense character wise though.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

jkeegan said:


> ...* Hank's workbench (where he compared handwriting) is way way cleaner than mine
> or tomorrow night!
> 
> * "You drove into TRAFFIC to keep me from that laundry!"


Good observations.

I think Hank's workbench was a Lifetime plastic folding table you can get at Costco and elsewhere. I got a bunch of them.

As I said Hank was replaying every time that Walt crossed paths with the investigation. The barging in to the stake out. Hanging out in Hank's office to plant the bug. "W.W. You got me."


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jkeegan said:


> * Liked that in Walt's bedroom he looked at the broken mirror and saw. disfigured version of his own face, as if he's changed incredibly. In a more literal sense I wonder if we'll see the place destroyed and specifically how that mirror was broken.


The nitpicker in me noticed that it's not the same outlet he originally used. I think they changed it just so they could do that mirror shot.



> * Hank's workbench (where he compared handwriting) is way way cleaner than mine


I did have some workplace envy. I wish I could get my workbench and tools that neat.



> * As others said before I got distracted all week (so before page 4, which I'm up to), all of us probably thought "those bills have Jessie's fingerprints on them!" as he threw them out. But then within the same episode, they switched it up on us and made that completely irrelevant, because Hank now already knows with 100% certainty (and probably a lot of leftover evidence) that it was them..


I don't think it's completely irrelevant. Right now, the only law enforcement that has put anything together is Hank. Hank could, if he wanted to protect his family and Skylar, just STFU and nobody would know...

Except that Jesse's playing paperboy with that money, with his prints on it, is pretty much guaranteed to get the ABQ police going, and that will likely lead back to Jesse (and possibly Walt), meaning that even if Hank wanted to keep his mouth shut, that will soon cease to be an option.

Or at least that's one guess of mine.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Makes zero sense character wise though.


I wouldn't say "zero"... Who knows, maybe the big showdown at the end is between Jesse and Walt, and Walt looses, despite Heisenberg and all his firepower. Now that Jesse is learning about the "real" Walt, I could see him set up an alliance to Hank, Lydia, Declan, Todd, and any number of people Walt has wronged... and Jesse ends up "on top". I was just saying, it struck a cord as a similar setup/shot, not that it did, or even needs to "make sense".


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Numb And Number2 said:


> My thought was: Why is the outlet cover that hides the ricin still in place while other outlet covers in the house have been removed?


Because those wooden outlet covers are hideously ugly and even stock builder plates look better?


----------

